# InkSoft Offers Online Ordering Solution



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new feature for InkSoft users lets their customers replace old-school paper-based order forms with an online ordering experience that provides a simple, effective way to manage selling programs. The easy-to-use “Order Up” theme enables owners to set up a virtualized order form that streamlines the process. It eliminates “moving parts” —like getting forms home from school and back—and replaces them with a vehicle for convenient online ordering and payment. 

The innovative Online Ordering Solution also allows printers to take advantage of the virtual format by providing opportunities for social media sharing and displaying a countdown program to motivate sales. Further, it accelerates cash flow with upfront payment and facilitates order processing and fulfillment. 

Space is provided on the form for branding with the store name and/or logo as well as for describing and selling the program. There is a line item display of products with drop-down menus for selecting sizes, quantities, and colors (showcased with swatches). Changes to the order are automatically updated in real time. 

An order summary that can be edited comes up at checkout, and the subtotal with shipping, tax and total are displayed. The customer then provides billing and payment information. 

An order acknowledgement and summary are sent, and the customer has the ability to view the order summary and print a receipt. Back-end tools include the ability to filter orders by store and generate a product-ordering report to facilitate order fulfillment.

See for yourself what virtual ordering looks like and the difference it can make in managing and marketing your business in the video at Say goodbye to paper-based order forms! | InkSoft.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

